# Seaweed for kids?



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does your kid like seaweed?
Which kind of seaweed do you buy? And how do you prepare it besides sushi? (Like adding to soup, salad...).
Thanks.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We buy toasted Nori from the local Asian grocery store. Already prepared and ready to snack on. DS eats it like CRAZY!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Seaweed is one of our all time favorite snacks. It comes in little single packs that are so easy to grab-n-go, and eat when we're out and about.

We get ours from the local Japanese market, and I make sure to only get the kind that is toasted and salted (no MSG). If I wait until it's on sale, it's only $.99 for 3 packets, so it's pretty economical, too.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Ds loves to eat dulse straight from the package.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

my childern love seaweed and just eat it as is


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

DD loves nori. I buy the Eden brand. It doesn't have any MSG or any other additives. I break off little pieces from the nori sheets and put them on the snack plate. They are usually the first thing she eats. But she does sometimes gag on the thin sheets if I don't break up the pieces small enough.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I roll nori with a bit of brown rice and my DS (almost 2) will eat it like that. Of course, he'd rather I not roll it in rice.

Agar-agar is my favorite seaweed. You can use it to make vegan jello (kanten). So yummy and good for you! The recipe should be on the package and online. I'm going to make some tangerine kanten this weekend.









When I make beans, I cook them with kombu (another seaweed). This is a great way if your family isn't ready to embrace seaweeds and it helps make them more digestible. Just soak for 10 minutes first, dice and then place with the beans.

We also make miso soup with wakame (yet another one) and I just serve the broth to my DS. He loves it!

Also, be careful how much seaweed you give your child. The younger they are, the less they should have. I only give my DS a total of 2 sheets of nori per week at the max.

Good luck and yummy eating!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacroMama* 

Also, be careful how much seaweed you give your child. The younger they are, the less they should have.

Why...?


----------



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacroMama* 

Also, be careful how much seaweed you give your child. The younger they are, the less they should have.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
Why...?

Perhaps it's because of the high sodium level???

I am looking for seaweed paper with no sodium. Is Nori with no sodium available???

Thanks.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Iodine maybe? I see some have like 1000s of times the RDA.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep, the reason to limit it is because of the amount of sodium and minerals in the seaweed.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd LOVES seaweed. She eats as much dulse right out of the package as I give her. She also loves wakame in miso soup.

I eat nori in sushi rolls, but she doesn't. I also cook arame, but she doesn't eat that either. I soak the arame in water, slice and saute an onion, add the drained arame, saute a few minutes longer, then add the water (from soaking) and cook until the water is gone...add some tamari; yum!

I think it's hard (or impossible) to find low-sodium seaweed because it grows in salt water.

I don't worry about giving dd too much seaweed, especially in miso soup, but I don't give her the whole bag of dulse because I don't want her to get a tummy-ache, and I can't afford to buy a new bag every time she has it for a snack.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know how long the Nori sheets last? I have some but I forgot about it and it must be about a year old. Would you still use it?


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I would. Seaweed will last quite a bit.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ds loves seaweed. Here's our list(we're vegan)
-maki rolls
-miso soup
-mixed in with peas
-topped on pizza instead of spinich
-added into broth when I'm making scrap broth
-pureed into smoothies
-pureed into hummus
-rice crackers w seaweed
We add it to pretty much whatever dh and I are eating(ds is two and super picky)
-we have a season shaker thing and it's got nori and other spices, we shake it on rice
-into our pasta sauce(we puree it for ds he doesn't do well with chunks)
-rice and beans

We pretty much throw it into anything


----------



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

I found Nori seaweed paper with no sodium at all, but it's very low in Iron (only 2%, because I expected it's higher)


----------



## Richa_PHB (May 5, 2015)

*Seaweed the next superfood or kids*

Seaweed provides numerous health benefits to your kids. Some of which include strengthening of bones and teeth, acts as a good source of energy, helps in keeping iron deficiency away, has antimicrobial properties and is a good source of essential nutrients.

http://www.parentinghealthybabies.com/health-benefits-of-seaweed-for-kids/


----------



## Richa_PHB (May 5, 2015)

Jessica1501 said:


> Does your kid like seaweed?
> Which kind of seaweed do you buy? And how do you prepare it besides sushi? (Like adding to soup, salad...).
> Thanks.


You can try making Toasted Nori Snack, Sesame and Cucumber Seaweed Snack, check recipe here -http://www.parentinghealthybabies.com/health-benefits-of-seaweed-for-kids/


----------



## MonicaP1987 (Aug 6, 2015)

My daughter LOVES seaweed!

We get her the paper kind from Trader Joe's (they also have a spicy, wasabi one that I like). It comes in individual packets so it is perfect for snacks!

I also cook miso soup for the family on nights we do asian themed food and my family likes that with little bits of seaweed in it.


----------

